# Atr0's Art Thread????



## CreAtor135 (May 11, 2016)

Hello, hello. I'm Atr0, a creator of pure art, as you would call it. I've known about GBATemp's "Art Studio" for quite awhile, just never thought anyone would bat an eye if I made a thread.

I thought about it, and ya know what? I might as well. Let's see how this turns out, my friends.

*5/11/2016:*

 
and
 
The first one's a crossover that's needed to occur properly for many a fortnight; Jojo's Bizarre Adventure x Pepe. The Meme is just Unbreakable.
Second is an accurate representation of who I will be choosing as my starter in Gen. 7. Voting in polls just didn't seem to be enough, ya know?

Any feedback is appreciated. Will update thread whenever I have some art to share :^).


----------



## mgrev (May 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 27, 2016)

Wow, this thread deserves a lot more attention.


----------



## CreAtor135 (May 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Wow, this thread deserves a lot more attention.


haha thanks 

is it wrong that i forgot i made this??


----------



## CreAtor135 (May 30, 2016)

*5/29/16*
Messing around with pixel art. This is my first piece!


----------



## GreenStone99 (May 30, 2016)

Could you draw Ness and Sans kissing?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 30, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> View attachment 51187
> *5/29/16*
> Messing around with pixel art. This is my first piece!


Love it! I really should improve my digital art skills tbh.


----------



## CreAtor135 (May 30, 2016)

*5/30/2016*
Zack from Mother 4! 
(if you don't get the joke, here's a reference: http://blog.mother4game.com/post/145155407804/update-18-thinking-about-emotions)


----------



## GreenStone99 (May 30, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> View attachment 51286
> *5/30/2016*
> Zack from Mother 4!
> (if you don't get the joke, here's a reference: http://blog.mother4game.com/post/145155407804/update-18-thinking-about-emotions)


He says LIGHTBULB not LIGHTBULBS


----------



## CreAtor135 (May 30, 2016)

Hoo said:


> He says LIGHTBULB not LIGHTBULBS


does this please you senpai


----------



## CreAtor135 (Jun 4, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> View attachment 51287does this please you senpai


 
just a doodle, nothing more nothing less


well, i guess it was practice in a way, but that's all


----------



## CreAtor135 (Jul 12, 2016)

Good afternoon! (Or morning).
So I'm sure you've all scene the CoroCoro leaks, yes? Well, I'll tell you this, I do't care much for the bear, but the ghost/fairy Pikachu is something special. So special in fact, I've decided to illustrate it!

now dere be a sexy pika


----------



## CreAtor135 (Nov 2, 2016)

Good afternoon kids~

I made a little animation in celebration of the month of November totally not because i missed halloween 

Anyways, here it is


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 2, 2016)

What's GBATemp's Art Studio?
Why I'm not in it?
Why are you looking for attention in this way?
I mean, is not that is a bad thing. But, as a fellow artist, I'd like to tell you an advice: Let your work speak for you. Not the other way around.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Nov 2, 2016)

Gizametalman said:


> What's GBATemp's Art Studio?
> Why I'm not in it?
> Why are you looking for attention in this way?
> I mean, is not that is a bad thing. But, as a fellow artist, I'd like to tell you an advice: Let your work speak for you. Not the other way around.


This forum is for artists of all types to share their work

I use this thread as a way to share my own work with others. i'm not exactly looking for attention, i'm just spreading my work for a wider audience to view as they please. sorry if i came off that way, though.


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 2, 2016)

Don't apologize.
Certainly, there are BETTER platforms to spread your work. 
But for aspiring artists is good to go as public as you can.

Sorry if it offended you, it wasn't my intention.

Try DeviantArt, CarbonMade, Beehance, Pinterest, Facebook or Twitter...
I guess that GBA temp is more for gaming and tech.
And yes, I've seen some old posts of art here, and they don't get the attention that they need.
Maybe is just to maintain the intention of the site (Gaming and Tech Related)


----------

